# To paint or not to paint: the metal chimney cap?



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear all:

For "good looking" reasons, we are thinking of painting our newly replaced metal chimney (or chimney cap) and vent (and flashing maybe) on the roof. In general is this a good idea? Why and why not? If it is a good idea, what kind of paint should we be using? Thanks!

By the way by painting it, would it make the metal chimney cap more durable and could last longer (preventing rust)? If the fireplace is being used, I would assume that the chimney cap could get very hot, would this become a problem for the paint? Thanks again! :yes:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

A can of spray paint will be fine. They are usually a good oil based enamel.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if its aluminum ,stainless or copper i wouldn't paint ,it becomes a maintenance problem,if its galvanized i would paint before it starts rusting,or replace it with a more durable material


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

yea, it depends on the metal it is made out of. I would assume its galvanized.

The heat will be a problem.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

DTM makes a HR(Heat resistant) coating you can use on the chimney cap. If it has rust on it you can use steel wool, but also treat with an oxolic acid or some ospho prior to painting.


----------



## ausblake (Aug 12, 2009)

Weather will eventually wear the paint off. I install fireplaces for a company and we paint caps and term caps all the time. They last awhile but like mentioned previously, it becomes a maintenance issue but could keep it from rusting if properly maintained. All our handmade covers are gavalume but our custom shop covers are made from metal with a bonded finish.


----------

